# Which side of the bed does your wife sleep on? - part one



## Eoghan (Mar 18, 2011)

Why do so many women sleep on the left?


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 18, 2011)

For us, the side of the bed is determined by its orientation to the door.

She sleeps on the side away from the door. Currently, that happens to be the left, but it was the right in our previous place.

It's a protection thing, like the man walking on the street-side of a sidewalk.

So, I'm going with "Lady alternates."


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 18, 2011)

My wife wants the side nearest the bathroom.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 18, 2011)

which is the left? As you look into the bed or as you look out from it?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 18, 2011)

smhbbag said:


> For us, the side of the bed is determined by its orientation to the door.
> 
> She sleeps on the side away from the door.


 
Ditto.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 18, 2011)

well, I sleep nearest the door and that dates all the way from the days when I was liable to have to attend to the needs of children. It meant I had a shorter distance to travel and wouldn't fall over him on the way; but on the other hand if we were attacked by cave bears during the night, I obviously had the short straw. 

But I still don't know if it's the right or the left side, as I said before. Is there a standard method for determining it?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2011)

Right side and left side are relative to your position. The question is impossible to answer.


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2011)

jfschultz said:


> My wife wants the side nearest the bathroom.


----------



## Andres (Mar 18, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> smhbbag said:
> 
> 
> > For us, the side of the bed is determined by its orientation to the door.
> ...



Double


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2011)

Michael said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > My wife wants the side nearest the bathroom.


 
Double


----------



## Kim G (Mar 18, 2011)

I slept away from the door until our son was born. Now I sleep nearest the door.

Also, left and right are relative terms. I sleep on the right of the bed (when facing the bed), but to the left of my husband.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm terrible at getting right and left in normal situations, where I'm facing one way and it is definite. So this is really a tough question : )
But when we're lying there, I am on my husband's left, so I'm going with left. My need is to sleep against the wall, so if the bed were situated differently, I'd probably sleep differently. Though, for the record, when we got married my husband said that we will not have sides of the bed. So far I've gotten away with keeping the wall most nights, probably because I've been pregnant so often and have a good excuse for making sleep-requests.


----------



## Curt (Mar 18, 2011)

On HER side.


----------



## jawyman (Mar 18, 2011)

I sleep nearest the door and I hold my wife in my right arm.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 18, 2011)

smhbbag said:


> For us, the side of the bed is determined by its orientation to the door.
> 
> She sleeps on the side away from the door. Currently, that happens to be the left, but it was the right in our previous place. It's a protection thing, like the man walking on the street-side of a sidewalk. So, I'm going with "Lady alternates."



That is exactly how & why we do it.


----------



## Kim G (Mar 18, 2011)

jawyman said:


> . . . and I hold my wife in my right arm.


 
My husband and I can't sleep if we're anywhere near each other. We have a king-sized bed and each use our own set of blankets so we don't have to share. It's the only way we can sleep. We've done that since the day we were married, and I promise we still love each other.  I always thought it was sweet when husbands and wives would cuddle while sleeping, but it sooooooooo doesn't work for us.


----------



## Andres (Mar 18, 2011)

Kim G said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > . . . and I hold my wife in my right arm.
> ...



 on this one too! We cuddle before we fall asleep and also upon waking, but when it's time for actual sleeping, we separate! We also have our own blankets too so there is no struggle during the night. Glad to see someone else does it this way too. I wondered if we were weird.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 18, 2011)

My wife always sleeps on my left, in every situation, even in hotel rooms with twin beds she will sleep on my left. It is not about access, it is (I think) in part just me copying what my parents did. My dad always sleeps on the right. So when I got married, I automatically went for the right as well!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2011)

Andres said:


> I wondered if we were weird.



As if sleep habits were the only criterion to measure this by?!


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 18, 2011)

I cannot sleep on the right side of the bed. It's almost neurotic. Even in a hotel I need to be on the left hand side of the bed or I can't get to sleep.


----------



## Andres (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered if we were weird.
> ...


 
yeah. It's just that. As long as someone else sleeps the way we do, then I am confident all is right with the world.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

Andres said:


> Kim G said:
> 
> 
> > jawyman said:
> ...



My wife and I are like this. we sleep back to back in our king size bed to make sure our outstretched arms do not touch each other. We started doing this after I got karate chopped in the throat in the middle of the night when we first got married.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2011)

If facing the bed then always on the left.


----------



## fishingpipe (Mar 18, 2011)

At home and in hotels my wife sleeps to my left. In our old home that was so that I would be closest to the door for protection like some have mentioned. In our newest home of three plus years she now sleeps closest to the door, but it's because we didn't want to change sides after sleeping that way for 12+ years. So now she has the burden of fighting off intruders. (kidding)

In our travel trailer she sleeps on my right, but that is only because I'm 6'7" and my feet hang off the bed, and the left side has more room. I really miss our monstrous king bed when we travel.


----------



## Andres (Mar 18, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Kim G said:
> ...


 
I hope you didn't buy that the karate chop was "accidental". Think long and hard. I bet you got in trouble earlier that day!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

Andres said:


> I hope you didn't buy that the karate chop was "accidental". Think long and hard. I bet you got in trouble earlier that day!


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 18, 2011)

smhbbag said:


> For us, the side of the bed is determined by its orientation to the door.
> 
> She sleeps on the side away from the door. Currently, that happens to be the left, but it was the right in our previous place.
> 
> ...



Ditto, but I won't vote since my option isn't there.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 18, 2011)

With four children now, Sarah always wants to sleep on the side closest to the bathroom/kid's rooms. We don't really fear intruders in North Dakota. There isn't anyone around to intrude. I rarely have to get up in the middle of the night, and Sarah often does, so whichever side is closest to the other rooms, that's the side she sleeps on.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 18, 2011)

Kim G said:


> I sleep on the right of the bed (when facing the bed), but to the left of my husband.



not if you both sleep face down


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 18, 2011)

Aggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

For almost 37 years, I slept so that my wife was on my left side, even during our "waterbed" years (aging hippies???). Since we sold our house and moved into an apartment at the retirement home where I work, the size and layout of the room necessitate my sleeping on the other side (with her to my right).

This feels like an UNNATURAL position, is probably condemned by Paul somewhere in Romans or the Corinthian correspondence, and I will GLADLY revert to "normal" when we retire to the midwest. Incidentally, being a "middle aged" male with all of the kids out of the house so that Jeanette is not up at night, I'm the one who should be nearest the bathroom (TMI?). 

Soooo, we USED to use the orthodox position (hubbie on the right side of wifey). Now we practice the alien heterodoxy of husband on the left of wife. But, being a Baptist, "backsliding" is a concept with which we are familiar. Perhaps repentance will come soon! Pray for early retirement and an opportunity to have a bedroom large enough to manage our over-sized dresser and closet without needing to locate my CPAP machine on the same side as the dresser (hence the current unnatural sleeping arrangement).


----------



## bookslover (Mar 18, 2011)

My wife sleeps to my left, mostly because her side of the bed is next to the greatest amount of floor space in our bedroom. We need this floor space because she can't get out of bed without my help (she has muscular dystrophy). When we have health workers come in to help her (all female, of course), the extra space comes in handy because they use a Hoyer Lift (which I've named Beulah) to get her in and out of bed (and transferring her from bed to wheelchair, etc.).

And, we're consistent, too. For the great majority of our 30 years of marriage, she has slept to my left.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 18, 2011)

The last option in the poll doesn't sound practical at all, unless there was also a capacious trolley so that the lady's slippers, tissues, fisherman's friends, woolly socks (in season), mound of bedtime reading and other little necessaries could likewise change sides


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 18, 2011)

This is the second poll - which might just show a bias which is hidden by an arbitrary way of ascribing left and right!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2011)

My wife sleeps on the right regardless of door orientation (right now I'm closest to the door and the bathroom). Frankly, we've slept that way for so long that neither of us can sleep well if we're not in our customary position. I'm also seemingly incapable of sleeping with my arm over her if I don't sleep on her left.

As far as getting up for the kids, I'm almost always the one that hears them and immediately attends to their cries in the night. I'm a lighter sleeper. Unfortunately, that also means I'm the one that discovers vomit in their hair...


----------



## Ruby (Mar 19, 2011)

You're a good dad Rich!
I also always sleep on the right of my husband, regardless where we are. Our room has two doors so the bathroom/ children thing was never a factor.....though I always got up for both of them!
What a riveting topic everyone!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 19, 2011)

jfschultz said:


> My wife wants the side nearest the bathroom.


----------



## Berean (Mar 19, 2011)

Visual aid minus the dog:






It's been the same in every apartment, house, motel, etc. We'll probably be buried in the same configuration in the cemetery.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 19, 2011)

My imaginary wife sometimes sleeps on the left and sometimes on the right. She often falls out of my single bed in the middle of the night.

Does theonomic ethics have a position on this topic?


----------



## ryanhamre (Mar 21, 2011)

smhbbag said:


> For us, the side of the bed is determined by its orientation to the door.
> 
> She sleeps on the side away from the door. Currently, that happens to be the left, but it was the right in our previous place.
> 
> ...


Same.

My wife sleeps furthest from the door, and I'm closest to the AK


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know what the future holds, but I do know that she can't be too close; I have a naturally hot body and sleep under a single thin blanket even in winter. If that woman touches me while I sleep, I will sweat big time.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what right or left means here, but my wife sleeps so that I can put my right arm around her. This is, of course, the biblical arrangement (Song 2:6).


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> I have a naturally hot body



Too much information, Andrew!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 21, 2011)

I also sleep on my husbands left. Always have and can't sleep on the other side. I think I initially ended up there because I like to face out when I sleep and I am mostly deaf in my right ear therefore I put my left ear on the pillow and I don't hear the various noises in the night. We also have a king size bed and don't touch when sleeping. I have to have my space while sleeping, no pets either, can't do it.

Maybe more women sleep to the left of their husbands because that is the side the rib came from.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 21, 2011)

Berean said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I have a naturally hot body
> ...


 
Haha! I work out with a new dance system that looks almost identical to this:  . The results are undeniable.


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> Haha! I work out with a new dance system that looks almost identical to this: . The results are undeniable.



It might just be me, but your workout banana is _not_ dancing.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 21, 2011)

Berean said:


> It might just be me, but your workout banana is not dancing.



how did you make that banana do those moves....?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 21, 2011)

Berean said:


>



That is the coolest banana I have seen yet!

It has been so long I can't remember if we alternated or not. I think I slept with her on my right side. I sleep in the middle now. I can stretch out.


----------



## interalia (Mar 23, 2011)

Curt said:


> On HER side.



 Here here!


----------



## Brother John (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife always sleeps on the side farthest from the door.


----------

